# It's a boy but really wanted another girl!



## Macmad

I found out this evening that we're expecting a boy. I went for a private scan this morning but asked for them to put the gender in an envelope so I could open with my hubby over Skype as he's on the other side of the world and couldn't be at the scan. 
I have really wanted another girl since I got pregnant, not actually 100% sure why but that is just the way I have felt. Well this evening I obviously found out its most definitely a boy! I can't believe how disappointed I felt. I have even cried over it! :nope: it's totally stupid, I can't even explain why I'm disappointed. I'm so pleased that he's healthy and everything is looking good but I just can't picture myself with a boy. I honestly thought it was going to be a girl, which of course is stupid as there is a 50/50 chance of it not being! I'm so annoyed with myself for feeling this way and at the moment am trying to come to terms with it. I know that I will be ok in the end but can't control or understand my feelings at the present time. 

Sorry it's long but just needed to get my feelings down on paper (so to speak). Thanks for reading if you got this far :hugs:


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hiya hun. Sorry you didn't get the news you wanted. Don't feel bad for how you're feeling, you can't help having a preference! I know I'd be exactly the same if we found out this LO is another boy, that's a a big reason for us not finding out, I'm hoping that if it is a boy I won't care once he's born. Anyway don't be hard on yourself! :hugs:


----------



## jenniferttc1

These feelings all disappear once he is here, I promise! 
I am a woman that wanted all girls, I mean even thinking about a boy depressed me! My son is so amazing and I would love to have 10 boys if I could. I honestly would have no disappointment if I never had a daughter. The experience is fun. I am from an all girl family, and I'm learning as I go how to deal with boy, and so far they are so easy.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Don't worry! Everything will be okay. =) I know that feeling you feel, I've been there.

After two boys I myself couldn't picture myself with a girl, despite how desperately I wanted one. Even now knowing we have a little girl on the way I still don't picture it and I don't think I will be able to until I actually have her. 

Your little girl with love her little brother!! I know my oldest son is so excited to meet his little sister, and hold her and hug her. 

Just remember our kids don't have the same feelings as us. When you see them together your heart will melt!


----------



## Macmad

Thanks ladies for understanding! I'm away from my hubby who also understands how I feel and it's hard to cope with these feelings alone. I'm staying with my mum who doesn't understand and is quite offish with me at the present time. I know it will be ok in the end and I'll love him just as much as I love my little girl. X


----------



## Eleanor ace

:hugs: Want to come over for tea and a sympathetic ear tomorrow? x


----------



## karlilay

Hi hun, i was here. Exactly where you were 2 years ago. I convinced myself i was having two girls, and when they said he was a boy, i was so dissapointed and deflated. I cried for days... i couldnt imagen myself with a boy, playing boy games, football, bugs all that sort of stuff. I was terrified.
Buuutttt.......... when he was born my feelings just dissapeared. I wasnt fully accecpting he was a boy, he was just, my baby. Now two years down the line, nearly, i would happily have another little boy. He is so cheeky, and easy. He is a pleasure to look after, and all the boy stuff, it just sort of flows. Im quite good at kicking a football around the garden now! PM me if you ever need to.


----------



## Nyn

Hiya hun. Aw :hugs: don't worry.. you'll quickly realise that little boys are AMAZING!!! Little boys really love their Mummy. Just think of the first time he'll bring you flowers he's picked himself.. heart melt moment!! :)


----------



## Macmad

Thanks ladies. Feeling more positive this week and I know it will be ok in the end  x


----------

